# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ο πατέρας μου πήγε να με πνίξει...

## arktos

όταν του ζήτησα να βγει από το σπίτι μου.ήθελε ντε και καλά να βάψει ένα τοίχο.μετά ήρθε και η μάνα μου και αρχίσανε οι φωνές.η αιτία βέβαια είναι η σχέση που έχω και δεν εγκρίνουν.δεν θέλουν να χωρίσω τον άντρα μου και θέλουν να ορίζουν τη ζωή μου.έφτασαν να μου πουν ότι αυτό το σπίτι δεν είναι δικό σου απλά μένεις μέσα ( επειδή το έγραψα στη κόρη μου πριν λίγες μέρες ).από εκείνη την ώρα κλαίω.πριν ένα μήνα ήμουν στην εντατική και με προλάβαν στο παρά πέντε και σήμερα ο πατέρας μου φέρθηκε έτσι.μου είπε τόσες φορές να πάω να πεθάνω και τόσες πως θα το κάνει αυτός.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔEN EXEIΣ THN ΔYNATOTHTA NA ΞEKOΨEIΣ KAΘE EΠAΦH MAZI TOY?

----------


## θαλασσα

ο καθενας οριζει τη ζωη του
πρεπει να αντισταθεις γιατι αν δεν σκυψουμε κανενας δεν μπορει να μας καθησει στο σβερκο

----------


## Arsi

Άρκτε τι να σου πω.Το μόνο ότι σε καταλαβαίνω.Τα όσα περιγράφεις δε μου φαίνονται ξένα όσον αφορά την συμπεριφορά του πατέρα σου.
Δεν ξέρω πως είναι η ζωή σου,αν έχεις οικονομική δυνατότητα να μην έχεις καμία \'υποχρέωση\' γιατί σαν υποχρέωση φαντάζει.Σου δίνω το σπίτι άρα έχω δικαίωμα να επεμβαίνω στη ζωή σου.
Ότι κ αν είναι προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις κ κράτα αποστάσεις όσο σκληρό κ αν είναι αυτό.
Μπορεί σε άλλες φάσεις να σε στήριξε κ τώρα να σε στηρίξει θέλει πιστεύοντας ότι με την πίεση κ την επέμβαση θα σε βοηθήσει για τις σωστές επιλογές κ όταν δεν πιάνει εξοργίζεται κ βγαίνει εκτός ορίων με τις πράξεις.Ειρωνεία ε?
Εκρίγνυται κ φτάνει σε τέτοια σημεία νομίζοντας πως με τις επιλογές σου καταστρέφεις τη ζωή σου,πονάει πολύ κ ξεφεύγει κάνοντάς σου ο ίδιος κακό.
Γι\'αυτό που πονάει το καλό σου,το καταστρέφει ο ίδιος.

Έτσι καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να νιώθεις αγάπη,να νιώθει κ ο ίδιος ακόμα πιο πολύ αλλά οι αποστάσεις πιστεύω πως είναι το καλύτερο.
Αρχικά πρακτικές αποστάσεις κ στη συνέχεια εσωτερικές,με τον καιρό.
Μέχρι οι ρόλοι,τα όρια να αλλάξουν κ τότε να μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί η αγάπη με υγεία.
Αυτά άρκτε μου,δικές μου σκέψεις,δεν ξέρω τη ζωή σου,πάντως νομίζω πως μπορώ να καταλάβω πως νιώθεις......

----------


## Sofia

Arkte,

απο οσα λες, μοιαζει να ναι επικινδυνος ο πατερας σου. Καθε ανθρωπος που κανει κατι αναλογο, που ξεφευγει τελος παντων.

Οποτε, δεν ξερω αν θα θελες να μεινεις μακρυα του κ να ανεξαρτητοποιηθεις. Θα θελες?Δλδ, πώς μπορουν να εχουν λογο οι γονεις σου στις σχεσεις σου αν δεν τους δωσεις εσυ καποιο περιθωριο να το κανουν? Οπως πολυ σωστα λεει η θαλασσα, αν δεν σκυψουμε το κεφαλι κανεις δεν μπορει να μας κατσει στο σβερκο.

Φυσικα ευχομαι καλη δυναμη!

----------


## Adzik

καλη δηναμη Αρκτε μου!!

----------


## Mariah

arktos καποιος που κανει κατι τετοιο στο παιδι του, δεν αξιζει να λεγεται γονιος.

Προσπαθησε να απομακρυνθεις απο αυτο το περιβαλλον, και ευχομαι το καλυτερο για σενα.

----------


## La_ViTa

Θα μπορούσες να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιο άλλο πρόσωπο από το συγγενικό σου περιβάλλον για βοήθεια? Η μητέρα σου τι θέσει πέρνει? Ό,τι καλύτερο εύχομαι...

----------


## Remedy

δεν υπαρχει καμια δικαιολογια γι αυτο που εκανε ο πατερας σου,αρκτος.
οτιδηποτε κι αν ειπατε,οποια αποψη κι αν εχουν για την ζωη σου,σε οτι τονους κι αν μιλησατε...
να μην εχεις καμια αμφιβολια γι αυτο και να μην αναρωτηθεις ουτε στιγμη αν σου αξιζει μια τετοια συμπεριφορα.
ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!

αν καταλαβα καλα, μενεις σε αλλο σπιτι απ τους γονεις σου.
δεν βλεπω τον λογο να τους επιτρεπεις να ερχονται σπιτι σου προς το παρον...μιλα τηλεφωνικα μαζι τους σε περιπτωση που ηρεμησαν και μπορουν να μιλησουν χωρις να σε ταραξουν και δες αν υπαρχει πεδιο συνεννοησης η τα ειδαν πιο ψυχραιμα τα πραγματα. 
αν σου μιλανε μονο για να σε μεταπεισουν και να σε μειωσουν και δεν δειχνουν να κατανοουν την θεση σου, αραιωσε και την τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια.

περαστικα για την ασχημη εμπειρια σου
φιλακια

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΩPAIA TA ΛEME EMEIΣ AΛΛA ΠPOΦANΩΣ ΔEN EINAI TOΣO AΠΛO KAI YΠAPXEI KAΠOIOΣ ΛOΓOΣ EΞAPTHΣHΣ ΠOY O ΠATEPAΣ THΣ ΦEPETAI ETΣI. 
NA YΠOΘEΣΩ OTI EINAI OIKONOMIKOΣ?

----------


## arktos

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για αυτά που γράψατε.

σκέφτομαι να ενοικιάσω το διαμέρισμα που μένω και να μείνω μακριά τους.έτσι όμως με το διαζύγιο χάνω την επιμέλεια της κόρης μου, γιατί πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή και ο νόμος είναι σαφής.πρέπει να μένω πολύ κοντά ( έως και δίπλα με τους γονείς μου ) για να με φροντίσουν σε περίπτωση υποτροπής.

το συζήτησα με τον άντρα μου και μου είπε όπου και να πας, αν έχεις το παιδί, αυτοί θα δημιουργούν φασαρίες.κι έχει δίκιο.

La_ViTa, ένας θείος μου θα με καταλάβαινε μόνο, αλλά αδύνατον να έπειθε τη μητέρα μου.αυτή τα προκαλεί όλα.σκεφτείτε πως ο πατέρας της χώρισε πριν 35 χρόνια κι εγώ όταν ήρθα ελλάδα απαγορευόταν να μιλήσω στο παππού μου.για χρόνια τον έβλεπα και δεν του μίλαγα.

Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα, εργάζομαι, οπότε δεν εξαρτώμαι οικονομικά απο αυτούς.αν και ο άντρας μου απολύθηκε και τα έσοδα μειώθηκαν κατά πολύ.

απλά ποτέ δεν άκουσα μπράβο από αυτούς.προσπάθησα να κάνω αυτά που ήθελαν αυτοί για κάποια χρόνια, αλλά ήταν μία αποτυχία.τώρα που θέλω να κάνω ότι εγώ νιώθω πως με κάνει ευτυχισμένη, αυτοί δεν το δέχονται.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣYΓNΩMH ΓIA TO BIAΣTIKO ΣYMΠEPAΣMA.
AΠO THN ΣTIΓMH ΠANTΩΣ ΠOY ΔEN YΠAPXEI KAΠOIOΣ ΛOΓOΣ EΞAPTHΣHΣ TOTE EINAI ΣTO XEPI ΣOY OΛA.
KAΛH ΔYNAMH

----------


## Mariah

Υπαρχει λογος εξαρτησης, η κορη της και το δικαστηριο που δεν μπορει να φυγει μακρια τους.

Ελληνικοι νομοι ε? Καλο αστειο !!!

----------


## Sofia

Αρκτος,

δεν γνωριζω τους νομους, αλλα αν αποδειχθει με καποιο τροπο πως οι γονεις σου δεν ειναι καταληλλοι ανθρωποι ωστε να σε φροντισουν σε περιπτωση υποτροπης, τοτε τί γινεται? Θελω να πω, πώς αντι για γονεις, μπορει να υπάρχουν καποιοι αλλοι ανθρωποι που μπορουν να το κανουν, οταν υποτροπιαζεις. Τί λες?

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να πειστει η μητερα σου? Στο να σε φροντισει? Αυτα, δεν γινονται με επιχειρηματα. Ετσι πιστευω....Αν δεν ακουσες τοσα χρονια ενα μπραβο, την επιβραβευση, ειναι δυσκολο να το ακουσεις τωρα. Οποτε μαλλον ειναι ασφαλεστερο να εχεις εσενα ως οδηγο στη ζωη. Ικανοποιωντας τις επιθυμιες των αλλων, θα σαι παντα στον αερα. 

Ευχομαι να εχεις τη δυναμη να διεκδικησεις την ζωη που θες :Smile:  Περαστικα ευχομαι.

----------


## Remedy

απο αυτα που λες για τον αντρα σου, εχω την εντυπωση οτι συμφωνειτε για την σταση των γονιων σου.
δενε χω ιδεα τι προβλεπει ο νομος, αλλα δεν μπορει,εφοσον εχετε καλη ανθρωπινη σχεση με τον αντρα σου, να αντικαταστησει αυτος τους γονεις σου και να σε φροντισει σε περιπτωση υποτροπης?  :Smile: 
ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι πατερας του παιδιου, θαναι και για το παιδι πιο σωστο.

----------


## RainAndWind

΄Αρκτε,όταν οι γονείς είναι τόσο χειριστικοί,όταν οι δικοί τους φόβοι για χάσιμο του ελέγχου και οι ματαιώσεις των αυτοπροσδοκιών τους απογυμνώνονται,όταν χάνουν το τελευταίο οχυρό της ψευδαίσθησής τους,θα θελήσουν να κρατήσουν απαραίτητα το πουλάκι στη φωλιά.

Η φωλιά με το πουλάκι μέσα(εσένα),είναι η σημαντικότητά τους που κινδυνεύει όταν το πουλάκι δείχνει δείγματα πως θέλει να πετάξει(αρχίζει και κάνει τα πρώτα φτεροκοπήματα,όπως εσύ με την επιλογή μίας σχέσης),τότε υπάρχει ένας απίστευτος θυμός μέσα στον γονιό,που εκδηλώνεται ανάλογα με τα δικά τους μοντέλα συμπεριφοράς είτε σε αυτοκαταστροφικές πράξεις,είτε σε έντονη επιθετικότητα απέναντι στην \"απειλή\"της διασάλευσης(εσένα).Σε δείχνουν με το δάχτυλο,αλλά δεν αποτελούν οι δικές σου επιλογές το πρόβλημα.Η ανεξαρτητοποίησή σου όπως διαφαίνεται βγάζει στη φορά ένα μεγάλο απόθεμα καταπιεσμένου θυμού.Ούτε όμως ο θυμός τους μπορεί να σε γυρίσει πίσω,δεν είσαι πια το μωρό τους.

Η Arsi φαίνεται να το έχει βιώσει,το ίδιο κι εγώ.Κι εμένα απειλήθηκε η ζωή μου όταν τόλμησα να πετάξω έξω από τη φωλιά και με πολύ πιο βίαιο τρόπο από τον τρόπο που επέλεξε ο πατέρας σου.(γίνεται θα μου πεις;ναι,γίνεται).Τι πρέπει να κάνεις;

Τα μοτίβα αυτά των εξουσιαστικών σχέσεων είναι πολύ τοξικά.Πέραν του φόβου που περνάς όταν συμβεί η κακοποίηση,σου επαναλαμβάνουν ουσιαστικά τις κακοποιήσεις που έχεις τυχόν εισπράξει στο παρελθόν.Η θυματοποίηση επανέρχεται στο γνωστό της δρόμο.Η βία,λεκτική ή σωματική που το παιδί εισπράττει,είναι ανάλογα μεγάλη με το φόβο του γονιού.Ο πατέρας σου δεν είναι τέρας,αλλά άτομο με προβλήματα που δεν έχει κατανοήσει και επιλύσει.Προσπάθησε να βλέπεις τη βία του ως φόβο του,να την ονοματίσεις έτσι.Θα σε βοηθήσει να νιώθεις πιο δυνατή απ\'αυτόν γι αρχή.

Αλλά προέχει η αυτοπροστασία σου και η προστασία του παιδιού σου που επίσης εισπράττει βία από το περιβάλλον του-και μάλιστα στο δικό του πιο αγαπημένο άτομο,τη μαμά του.
Δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να κάνουν τις επιλογές για σένα μανάρι μου,είσαι δυνατή!Είσαι μεγάλη πια,ικανή να διαλέγεις το καλύτερο για σένα και έχεις το δικαίωμα να ζήσεις όπως εσύ επιθυμείς.Θα μάθουν να το δέχονται,εφόσον μείνεις σταθερή στο μήνυμα που έχεις αρχίσει να τους δίνεις.Θέλω να πετάξω από τη φωλιά μπαμπά και μαμά,έχω δικά μου φτερά!

Στην παρούσα φάση,δε σε συμφέρει λοιπόν να φύγεις,εφόσον υπάρχει το θέμα της επιτήρησης και η οικονομική στενότητα.
Αλλά και μένοντας εκεί που είσαι,μπορείς να το κάνεις.Αποστασιοποίηση,επι κεντρώσου στον πυρήνα σου.Στη δική σου οικογένεια,σε σένα,τον σύντροφο και το παιδί σου.

Μείωσε στο ελάχιστο προς το παρόν τις ευκαιρίες κακοποίησης,με την επιλογή σου να μην τους παρέχεται η πρόσβαση στο σπίτι σου.Εσύ μένεις μέσα,ανοίγεις σε όποιον επιθυμείς.Όχι κόντρα τώρα.Η λύση για αστυνομίες,ασφαλιστικά μέτρα μπορεί να επιτείνουν το θυμό,άρα και την επιθετικότητα.

Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα από τη φύση.Ένα ζώο που ο κυρίαρχος μίας αγέλης το θεωρήσει ως απειλή,κάνει το εξής.Αποφεύγει την οπτική επαφή και χαμηλώνει την ουρά του.Ο κυρίαρχος παίρνει το μήνυμα πως ακόμη ελέγχει και δεν απειλείται και η μάχη αναβάλλεται.
Ανάβαλε τη μάχη για άλλη στιγμή που οι συνθήκες θα είναι για σένα ευνοικότερες.Δεν είναι ήττα,είναι ελιγμός,είναι αποφυγή πυροδότησης μεγαλύτερης έκρηξης.

Δεν γνωρίζω τι βοήθεια έχεις από ψυχίατρο,σε τι φάση βρίσκεται η θεραπεία σου,αλλά μίλησέ του(αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει)και ακολούθησε πιστά τις συμβουλές του.Στην δεδομένη στιγμή χρειάζεσαι ενίσχυση της πίστης στον εαυτό σου,να νιώσεις ξανά ασφαλής,πάρε βοήθεια.

Είσαι η Άρκτος,και είσαι στο δρόμο που εσύ επιθυμείς.
Είσαι η Άρκτος και είσαι δυνατή.
Φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου και το παιδί σου.Αν το παιδί ήταν μπροστά,θα χρειαστεί και αυτό να το διαχειριστεί με κάποια βοήθεια.Τι ηλικία έχει;Αγκάλιασέ το,εξήγησέ του πως ο πατέρας σου έχει ένα πρόβλημα που τον έκανε να φερθεί έτσι,αλλά εσύ είσαι εκεί και είναι ασφαλές.

Πονάνε γαμώτο όλα αυτά,το ξέρω.Αλλά δεν είσαι αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν,είσαι εσύ και θα βρεις τους τρόπους να τα χειριστείς.

Πάρε μια αγκαλιά από μένα,μια βαθιά ανάσα και συνέχισε.



 :Smile:

----------


## Mάνια

καθε νομισμα παιδια εχει δυο οψεις και καθε κατασταση δυο(τουλαχιστον)αναγνωσεις
Ο πατερας ειναι βιαιος,δεν το συζητω,το κατακρινω
Ομως η arktos μας λεει οτι το προβλημα τελικα ειναι η σχεση της
Τι εννοει?
ειναι παντρεμενη και εχει και παιδι,σωστα?
Τι ειδους σχεση ειναι αυτη που πυροδοτησε τοση οργη στον πατερα της?Παρανομη φανταζομαι
Για να την ξερει ο πατερας της μαλλον η σχεση ερχεται και στο σπιτι? Το βιωνει αυτο το γεγονος και το παιδακι?Μηπως ειναι μια εντελως ακαταλληλη σχεση που βγαζει τον πατερα απο τα ρουχα του και προσπαθει με λαθος τροπο να προστατεψει το εγγονι του?
Αν κανουμε τη ζωη μας μπαχαλο και αυτο εχει επιπτωσεις και σε αλλους και ειδικα στα παιδια,μετα φταιει ο φονιας?
Δεν εχουμε μονο δικαιωματα σε αυτην τη ζωη,εχουμε και υποχρεωσεις
Το να βγεις απο τη φωλια,δεν σημαινει να γκρεμισεις τη φωλια που μεσα μενουν και αθωοι ανθρωποι και οποιον παρει ο χαρος

----------


## RainAndWind

Αν θεωρείς πως τις ανάγκες μας πρέπει να τις καθορίζει κάποιος άλλος,έξω από μας,που μας γνωρίζει καλύτερα,κρίνει και δίνει άλλοτε συγκατάθεση αν τα γούστα πάνε πακέτο και αν δεν συμφωνεί μας πιάνει από το λαιμό να μας πνίξει,φαντάζομαι πως δεν έχεις εισπράξει το δικό σου μερίδιο στη βία,αλλιώς δεν θα είχες την οπτική αυτή.

Ο φονιάς φταίει εν προκειμένω και θα φταίει πάντα όσο μας πιάνει από το λαιμό όταν η άποψη,οι αρχές και τα ήθη του δε συμφωνούν με τα δικά μας.
Η βία ήταν δική του αδυναμία.Τόσο απλά.Δεν προστατεύεις πνίγοντας,αλλά ακούγοντας την ανάγκη του άλλου.Έχεις δικαίωμα να κρίνεις,αλλά μπορείς επίσης να το κάνεις με γνώση,συνέπεια,διάλογο,σεβ σμό στην ζωούλα του άλλου.Στα θέματά του,στον πόνο του,στο παράπονό του,στο πετσί του.

Υπερέβη τα όρια,πέρασε στην κακοποίηση,ήταν δική του απώλεια αυτοελέγχου,δική του παραμύθα εξυπηρέτησε και μάλιστα με τον πλέον άχρηστο τρόπο.Η Arktos πονάει μια ζωή,δεν έχει ανάγκη άλλου πόνου,άλλης κακοποίησης,άλλων δεσμών.Τα βιώνει κάθε μέρα.Θέλει μεν προστασία σε περιόδους κρίσης,αλλά με αντίληψη των ορίων της έννοιας προστασίας.Εδώ τα όρια όχι μόνο ξεπεράστηκαν,αλλά πέρασαν σε ακραία μορφή τιμωρίας της.Συνετισμός δια ροπάλου.

Έχουμε μπλέξει τ\'αυγά και τα πασχάλια μου φαίνεται...


Πώς είσαι σήμερα Άρκτε;Tι κάνεις;Έχεις την καλησπέρα μου.Αν νιώθεις την ανάγκη να μιλήσεις,είμαστε εδώ για σένα. :Smile:

----------


## Mάνια

αγαπητε/η μαλλον δεν προσεχεις τι γραφω
Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν νομιμοποιω την βια απο κανεναν για κανεναν.Φυσικα δεν την εχω βιωσει ουτε την εχω μεταχειριστει ποτε,οχι γιατι ειμαι τυχερη η εξυπνη.Απλα ξερω να χειριζομαι καταστασεις
Αν λοιπον ισχυει αυτο που υποθετω,μιλαμε για κακοποιηση σε βαρος ενος μικρου παιδιου που δεν εχει και τροπο-γνωση να αμυνθει.Αυτη ομως η κακοποιηση δεν βλεπω να σε απασχολει 
Η βια ομως φερνει βια ως γνωστον και οι αντιδρασεις ειναι αλυσιδωτες
Με το να κανουμε ο,τι κατεβασει το κεφαλι μας,συνετιζουμε κανεναν?βαζουμε ορια?κερδιζουμε κατι?δινουμε καλο παραδειγμα?
για πες

----------


## RainAndWind

Προστατεύτηκε το εγγόνι με το πιάσιμο της μάνας του από το λαιμό;
Ή εκτέθηκε σε ακόμη περισσότερη βία από αυτήν που ήδη αντιμετώπιζε;

Προστατεύτηκε η Άρκτος με το πιάσιμό της από το λαιμό;
\'Η εκτέθηκε σε ακόμη περισσότερη βία από αυτήν που ήδη
αντιμετώπιζε;

Διαβάζω πολύ καλά...

----------


## Mάνια

Οχι δεν προστατευτηκε κανεις.Αλλα πηγαινε λιγο πιο πισω
Αν η μανα η ο οποιος ,ειναι θυτης,θα γινει και θυμα.Η ζωη ειναι κυκλος.Και το παιδι θα γινει βιαιο.και σ αυτο η βια μανας και του
παππου,θα λειτουργησει αθροιστικα
Τα ορια φιλε/η τα βαζουμε πρωτα στον εαυτο μας για τον εαυτο μας και για τους αλλους,αλλιως χανουμε την μπαλα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> καθε νομισμα παιδια εχει δυο οψεις και καθε κατασταση δυο(τουλαχιστον)αναγνωσεις
> Ο πατερας ειναι βιαιος,δεν το συζητω,το κατακρινω
> Ομως η arktos μας λεει οτι το προβλημα τελικα ειναι η σχεση της
> Τι εννοει?
> ειναι παντρεμενη και εχει και παιδι,σωστα?
> Τι ειδους σχεση ειναι αυτη που πυροδοτησε τοση οργη στον πατερα της?Παρανομη φανταζομαι
> Για να την ξερει ο πατερας της μαλλον η σχεση ερχεται και στο σπιτι? Το βιωνει αυτο το γεγονος και το παιδακι?Μηπως ειναι μια εντελως ακαταλληλη σχεση που βγαζει τον πατερα απο τα ρουχα του και προσπαθει με λαθος τροπο να προστατεψει το εγγονι του?
> Αν κανουμε τη ζωη μας μπαχαλο και αυτο εχει επιπτωσεις και σε αλλους και ειδικα στα παιδια,μετα φταιει ο φονιας?
> ...


Μανια...μου θυμίζεις το ανέκδοτο με το γρυλο. 
Λιγο άκομψο να βγαζεις συμπερασματα για τη ζωη του αλλου, ειδικα οταν δεν εγραψε πουθενα κατι ωστε να βγαλεις αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα.
Απο μονο του το γεγονος πως η αρκτος θελει να χωρισει και ήδη εχει αλλη σχεση, ειναι ικανο να πυροδοτησει την αντιδραση των γονιων. Οταν μάλιστα όπως μας εχει εκμυστηρευτεί σε άλλο θεμα της, δεν ειναι και προτυπα γονιων, δεν θελει και πολυ να καταλαβει κανεις τι γινεται...

----------


## arktos

RainAndWind, σ\' ευχαριστώ για όλα αυτά που έγραψες.αναρωτιέμαι πραγματικά γιατί ορισμένοι άνθρωποι βγάζουν τόση καλοσύνη και άλλοι τόση κακία.πού είδες Mάνια πως η σχέση μου έρχεται και στο σπίτι?περιορισμένη φαντασία έχεις πάντως και αυτό είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## RainAndWind

Arktos μου,δεν είναι κακία αυτό που βγάζουν.Είναι ένας φόβος τόσο μεγάλος,με τόσο επώδυνο αθροιστικό φορτίο σωρρευμένο μέσα στα χρόνια,που δεν ξέρουν πως να τον χειριστούν.Η απογοήτευση από τον εαυτό τους \"ξεγλιστράει\"σε μορφή της απογοήτευσης από το παιδί τους,σε ένα αδιέξοδο άγνοιας,τύψεων,θυμού,φόβου και αγωνίας.ΔΙΚΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ.

Να τους συμπονάς καρδιά μου,να μην τους μισείς.Αλλά εφόσον τα προβλήματά τους από άγνοια και άρνηση ανάγνωσης και επίλυσής τους παραμένει,δεν θα είναι ποτέ γονείς παρά μόνο στην ετικέτα.Δεν θα είναι εκεί για σένα παρά μόνο για τους λάθος λόγους και με τους λάθος τρόπους.

Αφού άνοιξες ένα παράθυρο στον κόσμο σου,θα σου ανοίξω ένα στον δικό μου.Όταν έκανα κι εγώ αυτό που έκανες εσύ,να επιλέξω την ελευθερία και την ενηλικίωσή μου,τότε η μητέρα μου έκανε αυτό που έκανε και ο πατέρας σου.Η αφορμή ήταν-όπως και για σένα-μηδαμινή.Για σένα ένας τοίχος,για μένα μία ερώτηση.Τότε η μητέρα μου,πήρε ένα αντικείμενο από το κοντινό τραπέζι,με άρπαξε από τα μαλλιά και άρχισε να με χτυπάει στο κεφάλι με αυτό με όση δύναμη είχε(και ο καταπιεσμένη οργή έχει μεγάλη δύναμη).Στην αντίστασή μου η βία έγινε μεγαλύτερη.Μ\'έριξε κάτω,(είναι αρκετά πιο μεγαλόσωμη από μένα),κάθισε πάνω στο στομάχι μου,έβαλε τα χέρια της στο λαιμό μου και άρχισε να σφίγγει.Με έσωσε η παρέμβαση άλλου, που είχε ακούσει τις κραυγές μου για βοήθεια και για κωλοφαρδία μου η πόρτα δεν ήταν κλειστή καλά,μπόρεσε να μπει.Άσε που μόνο τότε η μάνα μου κατάλαβε τι έκανε μάλλον,γιατί πήρε το βλέμμα παιδιού που το πιάνουνε στα πράσα με τη χούφτα στο βάζο με τις καραμέλες.

Με πήρε ασθενοφόρο στο νοσοκομείο,το κεφάλι μου ήταν επί ένα μήνα σαν την επιφάνεια της σελήνης από τα εξογκώματα και αντίστοιχα βαθουλώματα,έπαθα διάσειση και φόραγα στο λαιμό για κάποιες βδομάδες ένα σαμάρι,λολ.Λοιπόν;Δεν ήταν κάτι που δεν είχα ζήσει από παλιά,δεν ήταν κάτι που δεν ήξερα γι αυτήν.Απλά ήταν πιο έντονη η βία,δεν ήταν μία σφαλιάρα,ένα σούρσιμο,μία γελοιοποίηση,μία ατιμωτική ατάκα,κάτι ουρλιαχτά και κάτι κατάρες,ένα κλείσιμο στο σκοτάδι,μία μπουνιά στο ευαίσθητο σημείο.Ήταν πιο δυνατό τώρα γιατί και μέσα της ήταν πιο δυνατός ο φόβος και η αίσθηση της απώλειας ελέγχου προφανώς θεριεμένη.

Δεν σταμάτησα,δεν έκανα πίσω στα θέλω μου,δεν άφησα τη βία που εισέπραττα να ακολουθήσει τα προδιαγεγραμμένα της κόλπα,έσπασα τον κλοιό του φόβου.

Το διάλεξα,το είχα ονειρευτεί,το είχα κατανοήσει,το έκανα.

Ακολούθησε άλλες μεθόδους στη συνέχεια,δεν σταμάτησε εκεί,ήρθαν κι άλλες απειλές,τα σιωπηλά τηλέφωνα μέσα στη νύχτα,η παρακολούθηση,η συκοφάντηση-και καλά-σε γνωστούς κι αγνώστους,οι χαρακιές στο αμάξι,οι πέτρες μπροστά στην πόρτα,μπλα μπλα μπλα...

Αλλά ήξερα τι ήθελα και έμεινα σταθερή στην εικόνα του εαυτού που επιθυμούσα.Γιατρεμένη από το μίσος,γιατί ήξερα τώρα,με συγχώρεση αλλά και αυτοπροστασία.Σου κάνει ίσως εντύπωση το συγχώρεση;Δεν το έκανα για εκείνη,το έκανα για να μπορώ εγώ να το αντιμετωπίσω,το ανέλυσα και είχα δει πως με πόναγε περισσότερο όταν έμενε ως θυμός.Coping strategy or whatever,I give no shit.

Δε με ενοχλεί πια.Δε με χτυπάει.Δεν τη φοβάμαι.Θα σου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση να σου πω πως την αντικρύζω σαν έναν ξένο που γνωρίζω φατσικά κάτι δεκαετίες,αλλά δεν θα έπινα έναν καφέ μαζί του;

Δεν πέρασα πάλι στην αυτοτιμωρία,ούτε στα ατέλειωτα γιατί,ούτε στο παράπονο.Έχω κλάψει για δέκα ζωές,αρκεί.

Στα γράφω αυτά χωρίς να σκιάζομαι,χωρίς να λυπάμαι για τα παιδικά μου χρόνια που άθελά μου ήταν καταδικασμένα μέσα στη σιωπή,στη θλίψη,στη μοναξιά.Στα γράφω γιατί είναι για μένα ένας τρόπος να σε αγγίξω,να σε βοηθήσω με το τόσο λίγο που μπορώ,να αισθανθείς πως όσοι έχουν περάσει μέσα από τη φωτιά δεν καίγονται μόνο.Μπορεί και να μάθουν πως η φωτιά δεν είναι πάντα εγκαύματα,πόνος,oυλές,ντροπ ή.Είναι αυτό που εμείς θα την ονομάσουμε.Εγώ τη ζωή τη θεωρώ οδόστρωμα.
Οι δρόμοι της φωτιάς είναι μέσα μας.
Και δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη δύναμη η φωτιά από μένα,δεν είναι παρά η πορεία μου στο να βρω τη σωστή ερώτηση.Δεν είναι η\"γιατί σε μένα\",αλλά η\"αφού σε μένα,τότε εγώ πώς;\"

Σε ψυχολόγο ως τώρα στη ζωή μου έχω πάει για ένα τρίμηνο.Δεν είχα χρήματα να συνεχίσω τότε.Ίσως ούτε έτοιμη αρκετά.Αλλά ήταν το πιο ενδιαφέρον μάθημα,το πιο ωμό,σαφές ταξίδι στην αιτία,ένα μικρό μου πρώτο δειλό άγγιγμα στο δείγμα των δυνατοτήτων και των αποθεμάτων μου.Συνειδητοποίησα τη δύναμη της γνώσης.Της γνώσης όχι έτσι γενικά,αλλά απολύτως ειδικά...

Κάνε γλυκιά μου Άρκτε τον εαυτό σου τον αγαπημένο σου σύμμαχο.Χτες το βράδυ έκατσα μέχρι το ξημέρωμα και διάβαζα όσα έχεις γράψει για σένα.Μέχρι τις έξι το πρωί...

Και σκεφτόμουν πως όσοι έχουμε πονέσει χωρίς να το διαλέξουμε,μένουμε στο ίδιο σπίτι.

Ξέρω γιατί σε σένα γράφω με τέτοιο τρόπο και γιατί τόσο πολλά(λολ).Γιατί η ιστορία σου είναι σχεδόν η ιστορία μου,με άλλα άρθρα μπροστά από τα ουσιαστικά.H βία είναι τόσο όμοια ποιοτικά,όσες μορφές και τρόπους/τόπους εκδήλωσης κι αν αλλάζει...
Αλλά είναι κυράτσα,ξενέρα και της αξίζει αυτό εδώ:

Μώρ\'δεν το ξέραμε που θα κάτσουμε να πεθάνουμε!!!:P:P:
Αυτό το τετριμμένο ό,τι δε σε σκοτώνει...άι γεια σου.

----------


## Mάνια

κακια?δεν σε ξερω,δεν με ξερεις
αρα ,μπορεις αφοβα να μιλησεις για την σχεση σου
απ οτι καταλαβα εισαι με τον αντρα σου,αφου μιλας για κοινα οικονομικα
δεν κατηγορω την παρανομη σχεση ως γυναικα,ως μητερα ομως
νομιζω πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισεις την θεση σου για να μην μπορει κανεις να σου μιλησει.Εκτος αν την κρατησεις κρυφη,αν αυτο σε καλυπτει

----------


## RainAndWind

Μάνια,μέσα σε τόσα κράτησες την στάση της σα μάνα;Ναι,σαφώς,για τα προσήκοντα.Ποιος τα χέζει παρεπιμπτόντως τα τυποποιημένα στεγανά για τη μητρότητα,την πατρότητα και τα λοιπά.Για να έχει το παιδί μαζί της,για να κάνει τέτοιο αγώνα να αλλάξει,για μένα όχι μόνο είναι καλή μάνα αλλά και για παλαμάκια!Το καθήκον μας είναι η ευτυχία.Το θέμα είναι να είναι καλά για να μπορεί να είναι καλή μάνα.Ε;Τα αυτονόητα.Άσε μας τώρα που ήρθες στην στιγμή που περνάει βία να της θέσεις και ηθικά διλήμματα.Έλεος!
Παρεπιμπτόντως,η ηθική δεν είναι κάτι ίδιο για όλους,άλλο για σένα,άλλο για μένα,άλλο για την Arkto.Yπάρχουν ηθικές για κλωτσιές και ηθικές για παραδείγματα.Μάλλον τείνεις να διαβάζεις όσα σε αφορούν,επιλεκτικά.

----------


## arktos

Μάνια, έχεις 4 ποστ όλα στο θέμα μου.μπήκες για να μου κάνεις κριτική υποθέτοντας το ένα και το άλλο.δεν τη δέχομαι.μέχρι εδώ.-

----------


## arktos

RainAndWind, στο αφιερώνω. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m09-omJZp8M

----------


## anwnimi

Άρκτε, συγκλονιστικά τα όσα έγραψες.
Εγώ να σου ευχηθώ να έχεις ψυχραιμία απέναντι σε τέτοιες οριακές καταστάσεις, ελπίδα και δύναμη.
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό που έχεις καλή σχέση με τον εν διαστάσει σύζυγό σου, μπράβο σας.
Φρόντισε εσένα και το παιδί σου. Προστάτεψέ το. Ζήτα τις συμβουλές ενός καλού δικηγόρου. 
Επειδή η κατάσταση που βιώνεις είναι δύσκολη μπορείς να συμβουλευτείς και ψυχολόγο, τόσο για σένα όσο και για το παιδί...

----------


## arktos

anwnimi, ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου.είναι δύσκολο κάποιες φορές να διατηρείς την ψυχραμία σου.φροντίζω όσο μπορώ την κόρη μου.όσο για τον εν διαστάσει σύζυγό μου επιβάλλεται να έχουμε καλές σχέσεις για το καλό του παιδιού.

----------


## anwnimi

Σίγουρα Άρκτε, είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Και είσαι άνθρωπος. 
Και σαν άνθρωπος θέλεις το καλύτερο για σένα. Γι\'αυτό και παλεύεις και αγωνίζεσαι. 
Θα έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες. Πίστεψέ το και πάλεψε για αυτό.

----------


## RainAndWind

Άρκτος,thanks για το σόνγκι.Έτσι όπως τα λέει...
Κάνεις πολύ καλά και έχεις επαφή με τον πατέρα του παιδιού σου.Και είμαι σίγουρη πως η κορούλα σου αυτό το εισπράττει,πως έχει δύο γονείς,έστω κι αν αυτοί πλέον δεν μένουν στο ίδιο σπίτι,πως θα είστε πάντα κοντά της άσχετα από τις προσωπικές σας διαδρομές.Μπράβο σου κοπέλα μου,είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρεις μια χαρά,επιμονή θέλει και θετική ενέργεια.
Kisses :Smile: )

----------


## Mάνια

αγαπητή arktos
δέν είμαι κακοπροέραιτη ούτε μπήκα να σου κάνω κριτική
Λέω την άποψή μου όπως όλοι έδω μέσα.Αν την άλλη οπτική δέν την δέχεσαι ,αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα
Οταν όμως εκθέτουμε ένα ζήτημα μας ,λογικό είναι να ακούμε και 
κάτι που δεν μας αρέσει.Τη λύση δεν την βρίσκουμε ακούγοντας μόνο αυτούς που συμφωνούν μαζί μας,αλλά ακούγοντας όλους
Εγώ δεν μιλάω με θεωρίες,συνοψίζω τα δεδομένα
Τα δεδομένα λοιπόν είναι
η διπολική διαταραχή
Η ύπαρξη ενός παιδιού
ο ανεπιθύμητος σύζηγος
Μια βίαιη και κακή γονεϊκή οικογένεια
Το ζητούμενο είναι,η καλή πορεία της υγείας και μια καλή και ποι
οτική ζωή για εσένα και το παιδί
Εδώ λοιπόν έρχεται η παρουσία του νέου συντρόφου που μπορέι να είναι καταλυτική 
Είναι λοιπόν ο νέος σύντροφος κατάλληλος?Θέλει και μπορεί να 
σταθεί δίπλα σου?Είναι υγιής?οικονομικά ανεξάρτητος?
Εχει ψυχική δύμαμη να το αντιμετωπίσει όλο αυτό?Αν ναι,τότε προχώρα.Δεν χάνεις την επμέλεια του παιδιού,αφου υπάρχει κάποιος να σε φροντίσει στα δύσκολα
Αν όμως δεν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις,δεν λέω να κάτσεις να κλαίς την μοίρα σου.Τότε πάς για άλλες κινήσεις
Για να συνδέσουμε λοιπόν την κουβεντα,εγω γι αυτό ρώτησα απο πού πηγάζει η (κατακριτέα επαναλαμβάνω)συμπεριφορά του πατέρα σου,αν υπάρχει λόγος που δέν εγκρίνει τον σύντροφο η είναι βίαιος και ζητάει αφορμή.
Μην με πυροβολείτε,προσπαθώ να δώ το δάσος και οχι το δένδρο

----------


## Mάνια

να πώ και δυό κουβέντες στη φίλη rainAndwind? επιτρέπεται?
Η μητρότητα καλή μου,και η πατρότητα επίσης,δεν είναι τυποποιημενα στεγανά,είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη
Οσο για τα ηθικά διλήματα,δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου να τα βάλω στην arkto.Εδω δεν εχουμε κανένα ηθικό δίλημα,έχουμε προβλήματα που αναζητούν λύση.Θέλουμε λοιπόν μια εικόνα γενική,για να πούμε την άποψη μας μήπως και βοηθήσουμε
Την τελική απόφαση για τους χειρισμούς θα την πάρει εκείνη
Με ευχολόγια και συμβουλές\"το έκανα εγώ,κάνε το και συ\"δεν λύνεται το προβλημα ούτε με το να στέλνουμε κατανόηση και κουράγιο ως ομοιοπαθείς
Τωρα,αν θέλεις να μιλήσουμε για ηθική,αυτο είναι μια άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση.Επιγραμματικά σου λέω,οτι απο τότε που κόψαμε την ηθική ,κουστούμι στα μέτρα μας,χάθηκε κάθε έννοιά της

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> αγαπητή arktos
> δέν είμαι κακοπροέραιτη ούτε μπήκα να σου κάνω κριτική
> Λέω την άποψή μου όπως όλοι έδω μέσα.Αν την άλλη οπτική δέν την δέχεσαι ,αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα
> Οταν όμως εκθέτουμε ένα ζήτημα μας ,λογικό είναι να ακούμε και 
> κάτι που δεν μας αρέσει.Τη λύση δεν την βρίσκουμε ακούγοντας μόνο αυτούς που συμφωνούν μαζί μας,αλλά ακούγοντας όλους
> Εγώ δεν μιλάω με θεωρίες,συνοψίζω τα δεδομένα
> Τα δεδομένα λοιπόν είναι
> η διπολική διαταραχή
> ...





μάθε να διαβάζεις σωστά τι γράφει ο άλλος και μετά απάντα.

εσύ δεν μιλάς με θεωρίες? &lt;&lt; φαντάζομαι &gt;&gt;, &lt;&lt; μήπως &gt;&gt;, &lt;&lt; απ\' ότι κατάλαβα &gt;&gt; κ.α. δεν ήταν δικά σου λόγια στα ποστ σου?

όσο για το \'\' μην με πυροβολείται \'\' , απλά απαντάμε στα πυρά.

επίσης πες μας τελικά μπήκες στο φόρουμ για να ποστάρεις στο θέμα μου?

αλλά ξέχασα απαντάς και σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κάπως έτσι λέω πως πρέπει να κοπούν τα διπλά και τριπλά προφίλ.

Σόρι για το οφτοπικ άρκτος, (αν και δεν νομίζω πως ειναι).

----------


## arktos

δηλαδή η μάνια είναι παλιό μέλος?

----------


## Θεοφανία

[quote]_Originally posted by arktos_
δηλαδή η μάνια είναι παλιό μέλος? [/quote

Δες το θέμα με το \"Διπλά και τριπλά προφίλ\" για να μη κάνουμε το δικό σου τσίρκο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> ....
> Την τελική απόφαση για τους χειρισμούς θα την πάρει εκείνη
> *Με ευχολόγια και συμβουλές\"το έκανα εγώ,κάνε το και συ\"δεν λύνεται το προβλημα ούτε με το να στέλνουμε κατανόηση και κουράγιο ως ομοιοπαθείς*
> ...
> Τωρα,αν θέλεις να μιλήσουμε για ηθική,αυτο είναι μια άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση.Επιγραμματικά σου λέω,οτι απο τότε που κόψαμε την ηθική ,κουστούμι στα μέτρα μας,χάθηκε κάθε έννοιά της


εδω σε βρισκω πολυ λαθος αγαπητη μανια.
η κατανοηση και η συμπαρασταση, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε και να δωσουμε εδω....
κανεις μας δεν εχει το αλαθητο του παπα, ουτε κανουμε διαγωνισμο εξυπναδας και εφευρετικοτητας....
ο ανθρωπος που ποναει (και η αρκτος πονεσε πολυ) αυτο που θελει εδω ειναι αγαπη κι οχι η καλυτερη παραθεση πρακτικων λυσεων....απ οτι θα εχεις δει ειναι αρκετα εξυπνη και η ιδια για να το κανει αυτο.
αυτο που δεν μπορει να κανει μονη της, ειναι να βρει δυναμη για να αντιμετωπισει την δυσκολη κατασταση...και η δυναμη βρισκεται απο την ανθρωπια που νοιωθει οτι υπαρχει γυρω της....οχι απο το IQ των συνομιλητων...

οσο για την ηθικη
χαριτωμενη η ατακα σου μανια μου,αλλα για πες μας και το δια ταυτα....
δλδ εφοσον η ηθικη δεν κοβεται και ραβεται στα μετρα του καθενα μας, θα την καθορισει......ποιος?
εσυ?εγω? η θεια μου η βερυκοκουλα? η εκκλησια(?????)

αν θες να την καθορισεις εσυ την ηθικη μου παντως, δεν θα παρω...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> καθε νομισμα παιδια εχει δυο οψεις και καθε κατασταση δυο(τουλαχιστον)αναγνωσεις
> Ο πατερας ειναι βιαιος,δεν το συζητω,το κατακρινω
> Ομως η arktos μας λεει οτι το προβλημα τελικα ειναι η σχεση της
> Τι εννοει?
> ειναι παντρεμενη και εχει και παιδι,σωστα?
> Τι ειδους σχεση ειναι αυτη που πυροδοτησε τοση οργη στον πατερα της?Παρανομη φανταζομαι
> Για να την ξερει ο πατερας της μαλλον η σχεση ερχεται και στο σπιτι? Το βιωνει αυτο το γεγονος και το παιδακι?Μηπως ειναι μια εντελως ακαταλληλη σχεση που βγαζει τον πατερα απο τα ρουχα του και προσπαθει με λαθος τροπο να προστατεψει το εγγονι του?
> Αν κανουμε τη ζωη μας μπαχαλο και αυτο εχει επιπτωσεις και σε αλλους και ειδικα στα παιδια,μετα φταιει ο φονιας?
> ...


Διαβαζω πως υπάρχουν δύο οψεις. Του θυτη και του θυματος να υποθεσω? Εδω ομως διαβαζω πώς ο θυτης δεν φταιει? Ή δικαιολογειται επειδη δεν συμφωνει με επιλογες του παιδιου του?

Με αλλα λογια καθε εγκλημα, δικαιολογειται ετσι? Ξερεις, μη γνωριζοντας και παραβλεποντας οτιδηποτε αλλο αφορα ειτε τον πατερα, ειτε την κορη καλο ειναι να βλεπουμε πώς η βια δεν εχει ελαφρυντικα.Και δεν εχει και αποτελεσματα...τουλάχιστον οχι σε οτι να κανει με ελευθερια, φροντιδα και αγαπη.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αrkte,πώς είναι τα πράγματα αυτές τις μέρες με τους γονείς σου;
Είσαι ήρεμη καλή μου;

----------


## Mάνια

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> εδω σε βρισκω πολυ λαθος αγαπητη μανια.
> η κατανοηση και η συμπαρασταση, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε και να δωσουμε εδω....
> κανεις μας δεν εχει το αλαθητο του παπα, ουτε κανουμε διαγωνισμο εξυπναδας και εφευρετικοτητας....
> ο ανθρωπος που ποναει (και η αρκτος πονεσε πολυ) αυτο που θελει εδω ειναι αγαπη κι οχι η καλυτερη παραθεση πρακτικων λυσεων....απ οτι θα εχεις δει ειναι αρκετα εξυπνη και η ιδια για να το κανει αυτο.
> αυτο που δεν μπορει να κανει μονη της, ειναι να βρει δυναμη για να αντιμετωπισει την δυσκολη κατασταση...και η δυναμη βρισκεται απο την ανθρωπια που νοιωθει οτι υπαρχει γυρω της....οχι απο το IQ των συνομιλητων...
> ...



είπα εγώ οτι η συμπαράσταση ,η κατανόηση και η αγάπη δεν χρειάζονται?Υπάρχει κανένας άνθρωπος που δεν τα έχει ανάγκη αυτά?αυτό που είπα είναι οτι με ευχολόγια και συμπαράσταση
δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα,μιλώντας πάντα για την συγκεκριμένη
περίπτωση.Δεν διεκδικώ κανένα βραβείο εξυπνάδας,ούτε υποτιμω το μυαλό κανενός.Σαν τρίτο μάτι και χωρίς συναισθηματική εμπλοκή,είχα μια πρακτική θέση
Αν δηλαδή εγώ μπλοκάρω κάπου και εσύ μου πεις δυό κουβέντες επι της ουσίας, αυτό πάει να πεί οτι είμαι χαζή?
Για την ηθική που ειρωνεύτηκες έχω να σου πώ αυτό
Η ηθική (όχι η ηθικολογία,μην μπερδέυεσαι)έχει νόμους και κανόνες που είναι γνωστοί σε όλους μας,άλλο που κάνουμε το κορόιδο πολλές φορές κατα το πώς μας συμφέρει
Η ηθική λοιπόν αυτή,δεν καθορίζεται,αλλά μας καθορίζει σαν άτομα,δεν αποδεικνύεται,αλλά αποδεικνύει πράγματα για τον 
καθένα μας,δεν αμφισβητείται,αλλά μπορεί μια χαρά να αμφισβητήσει τις πράξεις μας.
Ειναι σαν την γεωμετρία.Πού στηρίζεται η γεωμετρία?\"Από δυό σημεία,περνάει μιά ευθεία\"Αποδεικνύεται αυτό?Ορίζεται αλλιώς?
Αν όμως το αμφισβητήσεις,πάει η γεωμετρία.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> αυτό που είπα είναι οτι με ευχολόγια και συμπαράσταση
> δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα,μιλώντας πάντα για την συγκεκριμένη
> περίπτωση.Δεν διεκδικώ κανένα βραβείο εξυπνάδας,ούτε υποτιμω το μυαλό κανενός.Σαν τρίτο μάτι και χωρίς συναισθηματική εμπλοκή,είχα μια πρακτική θέση
> Αν δηλαδή εγώ μπλοκάρω κάπου και εσύ μου πεις δυό κουβέντες επι της ουσίας, αυτό πάει να πεί οτι είμαι χαζή?


Aγαπητή Μάνια εδώ κάπου χάνεται η ουσία.Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα στο οποίο πήρες θέση τελικά?
Έθεσε κάτι από όλα αυτά η αρκτος σαν προβληματισμό κ ζήτησε τη γνώμη μας?

Είδα ότι αυθαιρετείς ακόμα κ στα γεγονότα στα οποία κ δεν έδωσε λεπτομέρειες η άρκτος.Γιατί?
Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι πας να \'δικαιολογήσεις\' τα αδικαιολόγητα.Ένα περιστατικό βίας που δεν επιδέχεται απολύτως καμία δικαιολογία κ το τελευταίο που χρειάζεται να κάνουμε πάνω σε μια τέτοια φάση είναι να κρίνουμε τη ζωή της άρκτου.Είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο.

Μου φαίνεται παράξενη να το πω...η συμπεριφορά σου για ένα άτομο που δε γνωρίζεις τπτ,πάνω σε μια δύσκολη φάση που χρειάζεται έστω την δικτυακή καταννόησή μας ή μια εικονική αγκαλιά να γυρνάς να επικρίνεις(κ με φαντατικά δεδομένα!!!) σε στιγμή που μόλις υπέστη κακοποίηση.κ πάλι το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο.

----------


## Mάνια

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> αγαπητή arktos
> δέν είμαι κακοπροέραιτη ούτε μπήκα να σου κάνω κριτική
> Λέω την άποψή μου όπως όλοι έδω μέσα.Αν την άλλη οπτική δέν την δέχεσαι ,αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα
> ...



Δεν μιλάω με θεωρίες.Εκανα μερικές ερωτήσεις για να έχουμε μια σφαιρική εικόνα,εγώ και οι διαδυκτιακοί φίλοι για να πεί ο καθένας την σεβαστή του γνώμη,στο θέμα που εσύ άνοιξες και στο πρόβλημα που περιέγραψες.Ηταν οι ερωτήσεις άκομψες?
Συγγνώμη,αλλά δεν ξέρω από περικοκλάδες.Ετσι μιλάω στους φίλους μου,έτσι μίλησα και σε σένα.Σου ξαναείπα,δεν έχω κακή 
πρόθεση.Εσυ γιατί επιτίθεσαι?Ετσι κι αλλιώς δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις μου,κράτα τις απαντήσεις για τον εαυτο σου

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μου φαίνεται παράξενη να το πω...η συμπεριφορά σου για ένα άτομο που δε γνωρίζεις τπτ,


η για ενα ατομο που γνωριζει αρκετα περισσοτερα απο οσο αφηνει να εννοηθει....

 :Cool:

----------


## Mάνια

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> καθε νομισμα παιδια εχει δυο οψεις και καθε κατασταση δυο(τουλαχιστον)αναγνωσεις
> Ο πατερας ειναι βιαιος,δεν το συζητω,το κατακρινω
> Ομως η arktos μας λεει οτι το προβλημα τελικα ειναι η σχεση της
> ...


Κανένας δεν δικαιολογείται.Ουτε ο θύτης,ούτε το θύμα
Είναι και οι δύο ,όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος.Μιλάω πάντα για ανθρώπινες σχέσεις,οχι για θύμα βιασμού,τροχαίου και γενικα κοινού ποινικού εγκλήματος.Ο ένας δεν υπάρχει χωρίς τον άλλο
Ασε που κάποιες φορές είμαστε δύο σε ένα.Θύτες και θύματα απέναντι στον εαυτό μας

----------


## deleted-member141015

Μάνια, μου προξενούν μεγάλη έκπληξη τα μηνύματα σου σε αυτό το θέμα. Οι ερωτήσεις σου ξεκίνησαν με πολύ συγκεκριμένες υποθέσεις, που μάλιστα συμπληρώθηκαν με δικές σου απόψεις σχετικά με το ποιο είναι το σωστό, σαν να μην χρειαζόταν καν η απάντηση στις υποθέσεις σου. 

Και ακριβώς επειδή μιλάμε για ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τη σύνδεση της ηθικής με το παράδειγμα της γεωμετρίας. Ποια είναι εδώ η ηθική που δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβήτηση?

----------


## Mάνια

Δεν γνωρίζεις ποιά είναι η ηθική που δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβήτηση?
Σειρά μου να εκπλαγώ

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Κανένας δεν δικαιολογείται.Ουτε ο θύτης,ούτε το θύμα
> Είναι και οι δύο ,όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος.Μιλάω πάντα για ανθρώπινες σχέσεις,οχι για θύμα βιασμού,τροχαίου και γενικα κοινού ποινικού εγκλήματος.Ο ένας δεν υπάρχει χωρίς τον άλλο
> Ασε που κάποιες φορές είμαστε δύο σε ένα.Θύτες και θύματα απέναντι στον εαυτό μας


εξισωνεις το θυμα με τον θυτη, τον επιτιθεμενο με τον δεκτη της επιθεσης ή καταλαβαινω λαθος? 

Στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις για τις οποιες μιλας υπάρχει χωρος για την βια ή δικαιολογειται οταν εκδηλώνεται? Η βία δεν ειναι αδικημα, οπως ο βιασμος ας πουμε που εθεσες ως παραδειγμα?

----------


## Mάνια

Mη σου πω,οτι κατηγορώ περισσότερο το θύμα,γιατι συντηρει μεν
μια κατάσταση και δίνει τροφη και λόγο ύπαρξης στον θύτη και επιπλέον διακινδυνευει εκτος των άλλων την ζωή του.Η βια ειναι αδίκημα και όποιος την συντηρει ενεργητικά η παθητικά για μένα είναι ένοχος

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Mη σου πω,οτι κατηγορώ περισσότερο το θύμα,γιατι συντηρει μεν
> μια κατάσταση και δίνει τροφη και λόγο ύπαρξης στον θύτη και επιπλέον διακινδυνευει εκτος των άλλων την ζωή του.Η βια ειναι αδίκημα και όποιος την συντηρει ενεργητικά η παθητικά για μένα είναι ένοχος


Αρα η βια συντηρειται. Αυτο λες? Χωρις δλδ την εξωσυζυγικη σχεση της arktos, ο πατερας της δεν θα ασκουσε βια. Σωστα? 

Κατα συνεπεια, υπο την προοπτικη της βιας, καλο θα ειναι να μην δινει αφορμες. Ή ας κανει μια ζωη με βαση την οποια δεν θα δινει \"πατηματα\" στον πατέρα της, ωστε να τις φάει? Ναι?

----------


## RainAndWind

Μάνια,θυματοποιείς το θύμα δηλαδή.To θεωρείς υπεύθυνο για την βία που εισέπραξε,άρα άξιζε τη βία;Eίδα καλά ή μου παίζουν παιχνίδια τα μάτια μου;

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Mη σου πω,οτι κατηγορώ περισσότερο το θύμα,
> 
> Αυτό φαίνεται.....
> 
> γιατι συντηρει μεν
> μια κατάσταση και δίνει τροφη και λόγο ύπαρξης στον θύτη και επιπλέον διακινδυνευει εκτος των άλλων την ζωή του.
> 
> Αυτό που μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση είναι ο τρόπος που κατηγορείς το θύμα.Ο τρόπος σου λοιπόν μου θυμίζει τον τρόπο θύτη.Πυροδοτείς καταστάσεις,εσύ φταις που προκαλείς,χρειάζεσαι συμμόρφωση κ.λ.π.Δε μίλησες καθόλου για αντιμετώπιση μιας κακοποιητικής κατάστασης αλλά για συμμόρφωση σε δήθεν ηθικούς νόμους που η παραβίασή τους πυροδότησαν τον θύτη.
> ...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μάνια,θυματοποιείς το θύμα δηλαδή.To θεωρείς υπεύθυνο για την βία που εισέπραξε,άρα άξιζε τη βία;Eίδα καλά ή μου παίζουν παιχνίδια τα μάτια μου;


Κάτι τέτοιο καταλαβαίνω ότι λέει απ\'την αρχή η Μάνια και είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο....

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Δεν γνωρίζεις ποιά είναι η ηθική που δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβήτηση?
> Σειρά μου να εκπλαγώ


Θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να διαβάζω τη σκέψη σου? Αν δεν ήταν σαφές, ρώτησα ποιος είναι σύμφωνα με εσένα, ο αδιαμφισβήτητος ηθικός κανόνας που καταπάτησε η άρκτος. Με βάση τα όσα έγραψε (και όχι τις υποθέσεις) και μάλιστα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να αιτιολογεί την πράξη βίας που υπέστη.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Mη σου πω,οτι κατηγορώ περισσότερο το θύμα,γιατι συντηρει μεν
> μια κατάσταση και δίνει τροφη και λόγο ύπαρξης στον θύτη και επιπλέον διακινδυνευει εκτος των άλλων την ζωή του.Η βια ειναι αδίκημα και όποιος την συντηρει ενεργητικά η παθητικά για μένα είναι ένοχος


Την τροφή στο θύτη τη δίνει πρωτίστως ο τρόπος σκέψης του.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγω πάντως δεν είδα πουθενά την Άρκτος να γράφει ότι ο νέος της σύντροφος πηγαίνει σπίτι, πως έχει σχέση με το παιδί της και πως για έναν τέτοιο λόγο έφτασε ο πατέρας της στην χειροδικεία.
Αλλά και έτσι να ήταν, ποιος δίνει το δικαίωμα στον οποινδήποτε πατέρα να σηκώνει το χέρι του?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αλλά και έτσι να ήταν, ποιος δίνει το δικαίωμα στον οποινδήποτε πατέρα να σηκώνει το χέρι του?


Κανείς φυσικά και για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.Αυτές είναι \'φτηνές\' αιτιολογίες ανθρώπων που ο ίδιος ο τρόπος σκέψης τους αφήνει χώρο στη βία.
Καθένας ορίζει τη ζωή του,την κάνει ότι θέλει κ ο απέναντι ακόμα κ αν είναι ο πατέρας έχει απλά το δικαίωμα να πει τη γνώμη του.
Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και το ακόμη χειρότερο στην περίπτωση του πατέρα της άρκτος, είναι πως ξέρει ότι η κόρη του βασανίζεται απο μια δύκολη ασθένεια και παλεύει με νύχια και με δόντια να μεγαλώσει το παιδί της.
Αυτό απο μόνο του δεν πολλαπλασιάζει την ενοχή του?
Με τι κουράγιο ένας πατέρας μπορεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο και ποιο άλλοθι είναι ικανό να σταθεί απέναντι σε μια τέτοια πράξη?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Την τροφή στο θύτη τη δίνει πρωτίστως ο τρόπος σκέψης του.


Πες τα ρε Μαρίνα!!!!!!

Αυτό ακριβώς.

Αρκετά ενοχοποιημένο έστω κ υποσυνείδητα είναι ένα άτομο που υπέστη βία......
Αδίκως και παραλόγως.Τώρα μιλάω πιο πολύ από προσωπική μου εμπειρία.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Και το ακόμη χειρότερο στην περίπτωση του πατέρα της άρκτος, είναι πως ξέρει ότι η κόρη του βασανίζεται απο μια δύκολη ασθένεια και παλεύει με νύχια και με δόντια να μεγαλώσει το παιδί της.
> Αυτό απο μόνο του δεν πολλαπλασιάζει την ενοχή του?
> Με τι κουράγιο ένας πατέρας μπορεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο και ποιο άλλοθι είναι ικανό να σταθεί απέναντι σε μια τέτοια πράξη?


Συμφωνώ 100%.

Κ η αλήθεια είναι ότι χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου διαβάζοντας την άλλη πλευρά.Μάλλον επειδή είμαι παθούσα κατά κάποιο τρόπο κ με αγγίζει το θέμα.
Κ επειδή έφτυσα αίμα για να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα.Παράλογα.Που βαθιά μέσα μου τα πίστευα κ σωστά.Δλδ ότι φταίω.
Κ ποιος ξέρει....ο θυμός μου μπορεί να δείχνει ότι δεν τα έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα ολοκληρωτικά.

Ας μην ενισχύουμε λοιπόν το παράλογο.Κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να ασκεί βία για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Την τροφή στο θύτη τη δίνει πρωτίστως ο τρόπος σκέψης του.
> 
> 
> ...


Μιλώντας για προσωπικές εμπειρίες, αν μετρήσω τις φορές που διαφωνούσα με τις επιλογές άλλων ή τις φορές που διαφωνούσαν οι άλλοι με δικές μου επιλογές, τότε θα είχα σκοτώσει και σκοτωθεί κάμποσες φορές μέχρι σήμερα!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> Κ επειδή έφτυσα αίμα για να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα.Παράλογα.Που βαθιά μέσα μου τα πίστευα κ σωστά.Δλδ ότι φταίω.


Αν φταίμε σε κάτι Arsi, είναι για την ανοχή και την ενοχή που ακινητοποιεί και δικαιολογεί. Χωρίς αμφιβολία δεν φταίμε για τις πεποιθήσεις και τις βίαιες αντιδράσεις των άλλων.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> Κ επειδή έφτυσα αίμα για να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα.Παράλογα.Που βαθιά μέσα μου τα πίστευα κ σωστά.Δλδ ότι φταίω.
> 
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο Μαρίνα μου.
Κάποια στιγμή αυτός ο θυμός μπορεί να ήταν το \'ξεπέταγμα\' μιας αμφιβολίας(κ ο δικός μου θυμός απέναντί της)....βαθιάς,προσωπικής και σχετικήs με το θέμα.
Ευχαριστώ για την ενίσχυση της αλήθειας  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Σαν παιδί ειδικά Arsi,εξαιρετικά ενοχοποιημένο.Δημιουργείτ ι σχίσμα μέσα του,αρκετά ισχυρό.

Δεν ξέρω,σκέφτομαι μήπως η Μάνια εννοούσε το γνωστό\"violence is a learned pattern?\"Γιατί σε αυτό δεν διαφωνώ,παρολαυτά δεν οδηγεί η ανάλυση αυτού του κυκλικού φαινομένου της βίας σε εξίσωση του θύτη με το θύμα με την καμία.

Πάντως θεωρώ πως το να επιλέγει να ασχολείται κάποιος με τον ψυχισμό του θύτη,σε ένα thread που το θύμα έθεσε,και που σαφώς έχει ανάγκη από την απενοχοποίησή του και από την στήριξη από τα μέλη,πολύ άκυρη επιλογή... :Frown:

----------


## giota

Aυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης Μαρίνα δεν αλλάζει καθόλου με τα χρόνια με τις εμπειρίες; με τα λάθη μας;έστω να μπορούμε να δούμε λίγο πιο ανοιχτά;προσωπικά έχω αναθεωρήσει αργά μεν πολλά πράγματα που πίστευα,αντιλήψεις με τις οποίες είχα μεγαλώσει.Τελικά την λογική γιατί την έχουμε;δεν καλλιεργείται το μυαλό; δεν προβληματιζόμαστε; αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πολλά χρόνια απο την προσωπική μου εμπειρία

----------


## deleted-member141015

Arsi, κι εγώ έχω δυσκολευτεί κάποιες φορές να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει. Και ναι giota, μπορεί να αλλάξει με τις εμπειρίες. Ο πρώην κάποτε πήγε να με πνίξει όταν ζήτησα να χωρίσουμε και βέβαια απέδιδε την πράξη του στα δικά μου \'ηθικά ατοπήματα\', όπως το ότι χαμογελούσα στους συναδέλφους και φορούσα τακούνια! Τα οποία έλεγε ότι τον έβαζαν σε υποψίες. Όταν κόντεψε να με πνίξει, κατάλαβα ότι ήμουν πολύ ηλίθια που προσπαθούσα να ακολουθήσω τις δικές του σκέψεις και επιλογές, για να μην τροφοδοτώ τις υποψίες του. Ανεπιτυχώς φυσικά, γιατί δεν έφταιγε πράγματι η δική μου συμπεριφορά. Ή αν θες, δεν έφταιγε κανείς, απλά δεν μπορούσαμε να συνεννοηθούμε.

Μιας και μιλάμε και για παιδική ηλικία, στο σπίτι μου είχα μάθει πως η βία είναι απαράδεκτη. Είχα όμως μάθει επίσης ότι εάν οι άλλοι μας ασκούν κριτική, μάλλον φταίει κάτι που εμείς κάναμε ή είμαστε. Εν ολίγοις οι άλλοι είχαν πάντα δίκιο. Αν αυτή η άποψη είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί για να δικαιολογήσει και χειροδικίες, δεν θα ήταν περίεργο να συνέχιζα να προσπαθώ να με \'διορθώσω\', ακόμα κι όταν οι άλλοι σήκωναν χέρι. Μου πήρε όμως καιρό να καταλάβω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθώ να φέρω τον εαυτό μου στα μέτρα των άλλων και να εμπιστευτώ αυτό που ήμουν, που ένιωθα και να πράττω ανάλογα χωρίς ενοχές.

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> Μιας και μιλάμε και για παιδική ηλικία, στο σπίτι μου είχα μάθει πως η βία είναι απαράδεκτη. Είχα όμως μάθει επίσης ότι εάν οι άλλοι μας ασκούν κριτική, μάλλον φταίει κάτι που εμείς κάναμε ή είμαστε


αυτη ειναι μια \'λογικη\' που σου δημιουργει αρκετα προβληματα μακροπροθεσμα..τουλαχιστον μεχρι να φας χαστουκακια και να συνειδητοποιησεις οτι δεν φταει μονο ενας και για τα παντα σ αυτη τη ζωη :S

----------


## giota

Ακόμη προσπαθώ να διώξω τις ενοχές που έγιναν οι αλυσίδες που με κρατούσαν και δεν αντιδρούσα δυναμικά.Ενοχές και αυτοτιμωρία μαζί για κάτι που ορίζει ο Θεός και η φύση.Μακάρι να μην υπήρχαν συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα να βρώ την δύναμη να ελευθερωθώ.Φαντασθείτε μια γυναίκα που δεν έχει ακούσει κάτι ωραίο παρά μόνο χοντρούλα.Που ποτέ δεν έχει δεί την παραμικρή ένδειξη ζήλειας απο τον άνδρα της.Ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι κολακευτικό μα τι στο καλό τόσο λάθος έκανε ο καθρέφτης μου;

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Mη σου πω,οτι κατηγορώ περισσότερο το θύμα,γιατι συντηρει μεν
> μια κατάσταση και δίνει τροφη και λόγο ύπαρξης στον θύτη και επιπλέον διακινδυνευει εκτος των άλλων την ζωή του.Η βια ειναι αδίκημα και όποιος την συντηρει ενεργητικά η παθητικά για μένα είναι ένοχος





μήπως να γίνω θύτης?θα τις χειρίζομαι άραγε καλυτερα τις καταστάσεις?

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Arsi, κι εγώ έχω δυσκολευτεί κάποιες φορές να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει. Και ναι giota, μπορεί να αλλάξει με τις εμπειρίες. Ο πρώην κάποτε πήγε να με πνίξει όταν ζήτησα να χωρίσουμε και βέβαια απέδιδε την πράξη του στα δικά μου \'ηθικά ατοπήματα\', όπως το ότι χαμογελούσα στους συναδέλφους και φορούσα τακούνια! Τα οποία έλεγε ότι τον έβαζαν σε υποψίες. Όταν κόντεψε να με πνίξει, κατάλαβα ότι ήμουν πολύ ηλίθια που προσπαθούσα να ακολουθήσω τις δικές του σκέψεις και επιλογές, για να μην τροφοδοτώ τις υποψίες του. Ανεπιτυχώς φυσικά, γιατί δεν έφταιγε πράγματι η δική μου συμπεριφορά. Ή αν θες, δεν έφταιγε κανείς, απλά δεν μπορούσαμε να συνεννοηθούμε.
> 
> Μιας και μιλάμε και για παιδική ηλικία, στο σπίτι μου είχα μάθει πως η βία είναι απαράδεκτη. Είχα όμως μάθει επίσης ότι εάν οι άλλοι μας ασκούν κριτική, μάλλον φταίει κάτι που εμείς κάναμε ή είμαστε. Εν ολίγοις οι άλλοι είχαν πάντα δίκιο. Αν αυτή η άποψη είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί για να δικαιολογήσει και χειροδικίες, δεν θα ήταν περίεργο να συνέχιζα να προσπαθώ να με \'διορθώσω\', ακόμα κι όταν οι άλλοι σήκωναν χέρι. Μου πήρε όμως καιρό να καταλάβω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθώ να φέρω τον εαυτό μου στα μέτρα των άλλων και να εμπιστευτώ αυτό που ήμουν, που ένιωθα και να πράττω ανάλογα χωρίς ενοχές.




marina38, κατέληξα να μην μιλάω με τους γονείς μου, αν και μας χωρίζει ένας όροφος.κάποτε στενοχωριόμουν.τώρα όχι πια.πάγωσα.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





κοίτα ερωτήσεις δεν έκανες.συμπέρανες μόνη σου και έκανες κριτική άσχημη κιόλας.
φίλες δεν είμαστε.μιλάς με περικοκλάδες λοιπόν ή όχι, ούτε που με νοιάζει.
το αν έχεις κακή πρόθεση το είδες από τα ποστ των υπολοίπων!
όσο για τις ερωτήσεις σου τι να απαντήσω?αφού τις απαντάς από μόνη σου!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αρκτος...δεν έχει νοημα. Εχουμε βγαλει ολοι συμπέρασμα και το καταθέσαμε.
Δεν θα γίνει το παράλογο λογικό, ούτε το λογικό παράλογο....
Ελεος!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μου φαίνεται παράξενη να το πω...η συμπεριφορά σου για ένα άτομο που δε γνωρίζεις τπτ,
> 
> 
> η για ενα ατομο που γνωριζει αρκετα περισσοτερα απο οσο αφηνει να εννοηθει....



εξηγήσου εσύ κι άσ\' τα αυτά... ( ένα διαλειμματάκι στην ξεκούραση... )

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> καθε νομισμα παιδια εχει δυο οψεις και καθε κατασταση δυο(τουλαχιστον)αναγνωσεις
> Ο πατερας ειναι βιαιος,δεν το συζητω,το κατακρινω
> Ομως η arktos μας λεει οτι το προβλημα τελικα ειναι η σχεση της
> Τι εννοει?
> ειναι παντρεμενη και εχει και παιδι,σωστα?
> Τι ειδους σχεση ειναι αυτη που πυροδοτησε τοση οργη στον πατερα της?Παρανομη φανταζομαι
> Για να την ξερει ο πατερας της μαλλον η σχεση ερχεται και στο σπιτι? Το βιωνει αυτο το γεγονος και το παιδακι?Μηπως ειναι μια εντελως ακαταλληλη σχεση που βγαζει τον πατερα απο τα ρουχα του και προσπαθει με λαθος τροπο να προστατεψει το εγγονι του?
> Αν κανουμε τη ζωη μας μπαχαλο και αυτο εχει επιπτωσεις και σε αλλους και ειδικα στα παιδια,μετα φταιει ο φονιας?
> ...




η μάνια ρωτάει

Για να την ξερει ο πατερας της μαλλον η σχεση ερχεται και στο σπιτι?Το βιωνει αυτο το γεγονος και το παιδακι?


η μάνια απαντάει 

Το να βγεις απο τη φωλια,δεν σημαινει να γκρεμισεις τη φωλια που μεσα μενουν και αθωοι ανθρωποι και οποιον παρει ο χαρος

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> αγαπητε/η μαλλον δεν προσεχεις τι γραφω
> Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν νομιμοποιω την βια απο κανεναν για κανεναν.Φυσικα δεν την εχω βιωσει ουτε την εχω μεταχειριστει ποτε,οχι γιατι ειμαι τυχερη η εξυπνη.Απλα ξερω να χειριζομαι καταστασεις
> Αν λοιπον ισχυει αυτο που υποθετω,μιλαμε για κακοποιηση σε βαρος ενος μικρου παιδιου που δεν εχει και τροπο-γνωση να αμυνθει.Αυτη ομως η κακοποιηση δεν βλεπω να σε απασχολει 
> Η βια ομως φερνει βια ως γνωστον και οι αντιδρασεις ειναι αλυσιδωτες
> Με το να κανουμε ο,τι κατεβασει το κεφαλι μας,συνετιζουμε κανεναν?βαζουμε ορια?κερδιζουμε κατι?δινουμε καλο παραδειγμα?
> για πες



η μάνια δεν μιλάει με θεωρίες

αν λοιπον ισχυει αυτο που υποθετω,μιλαμε για κακοποιηση σε βαρος ενος μικρου παιδιου που δεν εχει και τροπο-γνωση να αμυνθει.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> Μιας και μιλάμε και για παιδική ηλικία, στο σπίτι μου είχα μάθει πως η βία είναι απαράδεκτη. Είχα όμως μάθει επίσης ότι εάν οι άλλοι μας ασκούν κριτική, μάλλον φταίει κάτι που εμείς κάναμε ή είμαστε
> 
> ...


Ναι...δημιουργεί προβλήματα όχι μόνο γιατί αναλαμβάνεις περισσότερες ευθύνες απ\' όσες σου αναλογούν και φορτώνεσαι ενοχές, αλλά και γιατί επιλέγεις επικριτικούς ανθρώπους δίπλα σου, μην τυχόν και χαλάσει το γνωστό μοτίβο!...  :Smile: 

Μερικές φορές είναι αναγκαίο να ξεκινήσεις από το \'δεν φταίω για τίποτα\', προτού περάσεις στο \'φταίμε κι οι δύο\' ή ανάλογα με την περίπτωση σε πιο κατάλληλη απόδοση ευθυνών, μέχρι ίσως να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι \'δεν φταίει κανένας\', απλά μαζί δεν κάνουμε.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> marina38, κατέληξα να μην μιλάω με τους γονείς μου, αν και μας χωρίζει ένας όροφος.κάποτε στενοχωριόμουν.τώρα όχι πια.πάγωσα.


arktos ελπίζω να λιώσει ο πάγος με άλλες πιο ζεστές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και σκέψεις. Καλή η κατάψυξη (εμποδίζει και την ανάπτυξη παθογόνων οργανισμών), αλλά είναι άλλο πράγμα το φρέσκο!  :Smile:

----------


## Mάνια

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Δεν γνωρίζεις ποιά είναι η ηθική που δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβήτηση?
> Σειρά μου να εκπλαγώ
> 
> ...


H γνώμη μου για την ηθική,εκφράστηκε απέναντι στην άποψη οτι
η ηθική είναι άλλη για μένα,άλλη για σένα,άλλη για τον χατζηπετρή καθώς και στην ερώτηση για το ποιός την ορίζει.Δεν αφορά το θέμα που συζητάμε και θεωρώ οτι δεν
έχουμε εδώ ηθικό δίλλημα,εχουμε πρακτικό

----------


## Mάνια

Επειδή δεν είμαι καλή στα φιλολογικά αλλά έχω μαθηματική σκέψη
θα προσπαθήσω να μιλήσω με παράδειγμα
Σας θέτω λοιπόν ένα θέμα
\"Χθές το βράδυ ο άντρας μου με χτύπησε,επειδή βρήκε το φαγητό
ανάλατο\"
Μου απαντάτε
Ειναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που έκανε ο άντρας σου
Κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιεί βία
Φρίξαμε με αυτό που γράφεις,δεν σου αξίζει
Είμαστε κοντά σου και σε στηρίζουμε κλπ κλπ
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά για την συμπαράσταση,αλλά σημερα το πρωί,με ξαναχτύπησε γιατι βρήκε το ποτήρι σε άλλη θέση
Τι μου απαντάτε τωρα?Τα ίδια?Η να ανοίξουμε μια συζήτηση για την βία,να έχουμε να λέμε
Εγώ σαν Μάνια,περιμένω να ακούσω περιπου αυτά:
\"Φταίς που κάθεσαι και τρώς ξύλο,γιατι δεν έχεις αυτοεκτίμηση
και αξιοπρέπεια ,γιατί επιτρέπεις στον ανώμαλο να βγάζει τις διαστροφές του πάνω σου,γιατί γίνεσαι αποδέκτης βίας και η αποδοχή είναι συννενοχή.Σήκω και φύγε τώρα.Και μην μου πείς 

οτι σου ήρθε ξαφνικό,γιατι ο βίαιος,δεν ενας γλυκός και τρυφερός που ξύπνησε ένα πρωί και σε πλάκωσε στο ξύλο.
Δινει δείγματα πρίν φτάσει στόν ξυλοδαρμό.Τι περιμένεις ,να σε σηκώσουνε τέσσερις?\"
Εχεις δουλειά?
Εχω
Εχεις και κάποιον να σε στηρίξει?Να σε πάρει απο το χέρι?
Εχω και απ αυτό
Τότε είσαι σε πλεονέκτημα
Αν λοιπόν εγώ δεν φεύγω ,τι σημαίνει αυτο ?
Η
Εχω επιλέξει να είμαι θύμα και το γουστάρω και έχω και την γενική συμπάθεια και συμπαράσταση
η
Γνωρίζω οτι πάλι έχω κάνει την λάθος επιλογή συντρόφου και δέν ξεκουνάω,γιατί θα φύγω απο τα κακά και θα πάω στα χειρότερα
Υπάρχει και τρίτο που μου διαφεύγει?Ισως το οτι σπρώχνω το 
πρόβλημα κάτω απο το χαλί,κρατάω μια σχέση σαν παυσίπονο
και προσθέτω ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα στην προβληματική ζωή μου.Οπερ?άτοπο που λεμε οι μαθηματικοί
Αυτά πιστεύω,αυτά λεω.Δεν απολογούμαι για τις απόψεις μου
Διευκρινίζω οτι η ερώτηση σχετικά με το τι πυροδότησε την οργή του πατερα δεν συνεπάγεται\"μην δίνεις δικαιώματα για να μην τρώς ξύλο\"Ηθελα να μαθω αν οι επιλογές είναι τέτοιες που φωνάζουν απο μακρυά\"είμαι θύμα,ελάτε και βαράτε με\"Αν το φωναζεις αυτό,ξερεις πόσοι θα βρεθούνε?

----------


## arktos

ρε, έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει πως έχεις μπει σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας?άσε τα μαθηματικά στην άκρη.
δεν πιάνουνε εδώ.δεν κολλάνε.μωρό είσαι και δεν καταλαβαίνεις?

----------


## Mάνια

Τα μαθηματικά έχουν μια μεγάλη φιλοσοφία και ταιριάζουν παντού
Καταλαβαίνω πολυ καλά ..και συ καταλαβαίνεις βλεπω!!

----------


## Arsi

Τα μαθηματικά έχουν όντος δυνατή φιλοσοφία,αν δεν την γνωρίζει όμως κάποιος ή τη μισογνωρίζει τότε μιλάμε για κομπογιαννίτικη μαθηματική σκέψη.
Πες μου τι σχέση έχουν τα παρακάτω δύο:




> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Διευκρινίζω οτι η ερώτηση σχετικά με το τι πυροδότησε την οργή του πατερα δεν συνεπάγεται\"μην δίνεις δικαιώματα για να μην τρώς ξύλο\"





> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Τι ειδους σχεση ειναι αυτη που πυροδοτησε τοση οργη στον πατερα της?Παρανομη φανταζομαι
> Για να την ξερει ο πατερας της μαλλον η σχεση ερχεται και στο σπιτι? Το βιωνει αυτο το γεγονος και το παιδακι?Μηπως ειναι μια εντελως ακαταλληλη σχεση που βγαζει τον πατερα απο τα ρουχα του και προσπαθει με λαθος τροπο να προστατεψει το εγγονι του?
> Αν κανουμε τη ζωη μας μπαχαλο και αυτο εχει επιπτωσεις και σε αλλους και ειδικα στα παιδια,μετα φταιει ο φονιας?


Ειδικά στη 2η παράθεση ο επίλογος τα λέει όλα \'\'μετά φταίει ο φονιάς????\"

Άποψή σου μπορεί να είναι ότι κάποιες επιλογες για τη ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ έλκουν τη βία άλλων αλλά δε χρειάζονται αντιφάσεις.Πες το ξεκάθαρα.Απ\'τη μια είσαι κατά της συμμόρφωσης για δικαιώματα που πυροδοτούν βία αλλά κ απ\'την άλλη λες πως κάποιες επιλογές σχετικά με το πως επιλέγουμε να ζούμε τη ζωή μας έλκει τη βία.

Για μένα η μόνη επιλογή που γίνεται συννένοχη στη βία είναι η επαφή μ\'αυτόν που ασκεί βία.Κ καμία άλλη.

----------


## Alobar

Εγώ θέλω μόνο να ρωτήσω το εξής και συγγνώμη κιόλας.

\'... ρε, έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει πως έχεις μπει σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας?άσε τα μαθηματικά στην άκρη.
δεν πιάνουνε εδώ.δεν κολλάνε.μωρό είσαι και δεν καταλαβαίνεις?...\'

Γιατί τέτοιο ύφος όταν απευθύνουμε το λόγο σε κάποιον απ\' τους συνομιλητές μας ρε παιδιά; Ειλικρινά δε βλέπω να οφελεί σε τίποτα...

----------


## Mάνια

Απο την μιά υπάρχει ο πατέρας αφέντης,ο φονιάς
Απο την άλλη εμείς που επιλέξαμε να συνεχίσουμε την ζωή μας με
νέο σύντροφο,που όμως ο \"φονιάς\" δεν εγκρίνει
Τι πράξη κάνουμε εδώ?
Φεύγουμε οχι σήμερα,χθές
Δουλειά διαθέτουμε,σωστό σύντροφο για τα δύσκολα,έχουμε
Αρα?
Εμείς όμως αντι γι αυτό τι κάνουμε?
παραμένουμε στη θέση μας,απο πάνω,απο κάτω,απο δίπλα στον τόπο του εγκλήματος,Δηλώνουμε αδυναμία.Βρίσκουμε δικαιολογίες.πρέπει να μένουμε κοντά στον \"φονιά\"για να μας φροντίζει αν χρειαστει και να μην χασουμε την επιμέλεια του παιδιου.Μπαινουμε σε λεκτική αντιπαράθεση με τον \"φονια\"ενώ γνωρίζουμε οτι το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να εισπράξουμε βία
Δεν το φωνάζουμε λοιπόν οτι είμαστε θύματα?Δεν κάνουμε τη ζωή μας μπάχαλο?Δεν οπλίζουμε το χέρι του \"φονιά\"?

----------


## RainAndWind

Το ότι η θυματοποίηση του ατόμου που έχει και στο παρελθόν του εισπράξει βία συνεχίζει να ενισχύεται μέσω των ασυνείδητων μοντέλων συμπεριφοράς του σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις,δε με βρίσκει αντίθετη.Είναι γνωστό πως υποσυνείδητα πολλές φορές το θύμα της βίας,γίνεται μέρος του κύκλου βίας.Καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό εννοείς(κι αυτό θα έπρεπε να το είχες βάλει ως θέμα σε άλλο thread,το συγκεκριμένο θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην νιώθει η άρκτος πως \"χρησιμοποιείται\"από όλους εμάς ως χώρο αντιπαράθεσης).

Αυτό όμως το μήνυμά σου,δεν φαίνεται να φτάνει στον παραλήπτη του,δηλαδή την άρκτος.Γιατί πιστεύεις πως συμβαίνει αυτό;Γιατί ο τρόπος σου Μάνια φαίνεται να είναι ένας τρόπος στεγνός από συναίσθημα,το οποίο το θύμα της βίας το εκλαμβάνει ως επίθεση λεκτική και το εντάσσει μέσα σε όλο το μοτίβο βίας που έχει ήδη δεχτεί.Βρες άλλον τρόπο λοιπόν κι εσύ να περάσεις το μήνυμά σου,χρησιμοποιώντας και την αποδοχή και το τυχόν ενδιαφέρον για την συνολικότερη υγεία της αυτή την κρίσιμή της φάση ζωής.

Υπάρχει αυτό το ενδιαφέρον;Δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω το ότι ίσως υπάρχει από πλευράς σου.Αρκεί να το δείξεις και αυτό,όχι μονόπαντα την επιστημονική άποψη για τον κύκλο της βίας.

Το τελευταίο που θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε είναι να νιώσει η άρκτος πως κάποιοι επιπρόσθετα την κρίνουν...Ε;

----------


## arktos

η RainAndWind με κάλυψε με την απάντηση της.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Εγώ θέλω μόνο να ρωτήσω το εξής και συγγνώμη κιόλας.
> 
> \'... ρε, έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει πως έχεις μπει σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας?άσε τα μαθηματικά στην άκρη.
> δεν πιάνουνε εδώ.δεν κολλάνε.μωρό είσαι και δεν καταλαβαίνεις?...\'
> 
> Γιατί τέτοιο ύφος όταν απευθύνουμε το λόγο σε κάποιον απ\' τους συνομιλητές μας ρε παιδιά; Ειλικρινά δε βλέπω να οφελεί σε τίποτα...




έχεις δίκιο.δεν ωφελεί.
το ύφος σε ενόχλησε. το ότι με κατηγόρησε για κακοποίηση του παιδιού μου χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο, δεν σου έκανε καμία εντύπωση.
οκ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Εγώ θέλω μόνο να ρωτήσω το εξής και συγγνώμη κιόλας.
> 
> \'... ρε, έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει πως έχεις μπει σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας?άσε τα μαθηματικά στην άκρη.
> ...


ειναι οντως αξιο διερευνησης....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Απο την μιά υπάρχει ο πατέρας αφέντης,ο φονιάς
> Απο την άλλη εμείς που επιλέξαμε να συνεχίσουμε την ζωή μας με
> νέο σύντροφο,που όμως ο \"φονιάς\" δεν εγκρίνει
> Τι πράξη κάνουμε εδώ?
> Φεύγουμε οχι σήμερα,χθές
> Δουλειά διαθέτουμε,σωστό σύντροφο για τα δύσκολα,έχουμε
> Αρα?
> Εμείς όμως αντι γι αυτό τι κάνουμε?
> ...


αποφασισε τελικα.
το προβλημα κατα τη γνωμη σου ειναι οτι η αρκτος παρεμεινε κοντα στον φονια, η οτι εχει τα δικια του ο φονιας να επιτιθεται μιας και η αρκτος εβαλε σε κινδυνο την ηρεμια του παιδιου της (!!!!!!!!!!!) ?
διοτι αυτο υποστηριξες ξεκαθαρα στην αρχη της παρεμβασης σου, κουφαινοντας το πανουφοριο (κατα το πανελληνιο)

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα. Πού και να μην ήμουνα σαφής δηλαδή βρε κορίτσια. Αγαπητή Άρκτε, γνωρίζεις αν κάτι μου έκανε εντύπωση ή όχι; Πήρα θέση υπέρ ή κατά σου; Ναι, δε μου αρέσει αυτού του είδους χρήση του λόγου, είτε πρόκειται να συμφωνήσω, είτε να διαφωνήσω με κάποιον. Για μένα αποτελεί στοιχείο ανασταλτικό στο να υπάρξει οποιοσδήποτε διάλογος. Αν πάλι τόσο πολύ ενοχληθήκατε, θα σας ζητήσω και συγγνώμη.
Και αλήθεια Θεοφανία, από πότε είναι άξιο διερεύνησης το ευνόητο και σαφώς διατυπωμένο; Την καλημέρα μου και πάλι.

----------


## Mάνια

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Εγώ θέλω μόνο να ρωτήσω το εξής και συγγνώμη κιόλας.
> 
> \'... ρε, έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει πως έχεις μπει σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας?άσε τα μαθηματικά στην άκρη.
> ...



Oταν παίζονται ζωντανές ταινίες τρόμου μέσα στο σπίτι μας,αυτό δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο οτι κακοποιείται η ψυχή ενός μικρού παιδιου ,έτσι?

----------


## Mάνια

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> αποφασισε τελικα.
> το προβλημα κατα τη γνωμη σου ειναι οτι η αρκτος παρεμεινε κοντα στον φονια, η οτι εχει τα δικια του ο φονιας να επιτιθεται μιας και η αρκτος εβαλε σε κινδυνο την ηρεμια του παιδιου της (!!!!!!!!!!!) ?
> διοτι αυτο υποστηριξες ξεκαθαρα στην αρχη της παρεμβασης σου, κουφαινοντας το πανουφοριο (κατα το πανελληνιο)


Ναί ,η κότα έκανε το αυγό η το αυγό την κότα
Αφού θέλεις περαιτέρω ανάλυση,το πρόβλημα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι οτι η άρκτος παρέμεινε κοντά στο φονιά ,ο οποίος ΑΔΙΚΩΣ επιτίθεται,γιατί αυτόν τον τρόπο ξέρει να επιβάλλει την 
θέλησή του μιας και η άλλη πλευρά δεν κάνει τίποτα για να επιβάλλει την δική της,για τους δικούς της λόγους...(?)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Αλομπαρ ....το άξιον απορίας είναι πως στέκεσαι στον, (για μένα απόλυτα δικαιολογημένο), απότομο τρόπο της άρκτος απέναντι στη Μάνια και για την αδικαιολογητη επίθεση της Μανιας στην άρκτος, δεν έχεις να πεις τίποτα.
Αρκετα εντυπωσιακό...
Την καλημέρα επίσης...

----------


## Mάνια

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Το ότι η θυματοποίηση του ατόμου που έχει και στο παρελθόν του εισπράξει βία συνεχίζει να ενισχύεται μέσω των ασυνείδητων μοντέλων συμπεριφοράς του σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις,δε με βρίσκει αντίθετη.Είναι γνωστό πως υποσυνείδητα πολλές φορές το θύμα της βίας,γίνεται μέρος του κύκλου βίας.Καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό εννοείς(κι αυτό θα έπρεπε να το είχες βάλει ως θέμα σε άλλο thread,το συγκεκριμένο θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην νιώθει η άρκτος πως \"χρησιμοποιείται\"από όλους εμάς ως χώρο αντιπαράθεσης).
> 
> Αυτό όμως το μήνυμά σου,δεν φαίνεται να φτάνει στον παραλήπτη του,δηλαδή την άρκτος.Γιατί πιστεύεις πως συμβαίνει αυτό;Γιατί ο τρόπος σου Μάνια φαίνεται να είναι ένας τρόπος στεγνός από συναίσθημα,το οποίο το θύμα της βίας το εκλαμβάνει ως επίθεση λεκτική και το εντάσσει μέσα σε όλο το μοτίβο βίας που έχει ήδη δεχτεί.Βρες άλλον τρόπο λοιπόν κι εσύ να περάσεις το μήνυμά σου,χρησιμοποιώντας και την αποδοχή και το τυχόν ενδιαφέρον για την συνολικότερη υγεία της αυτή την κρίσιμή της φάση ζωής.
> 
> Υπάρχει αυτό το ενδιαφέρον;Δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω το ότι ίσως υπάρχει από πλευράς σου.Αρκεί να το δείξεις και αυτό,όχι μονόπαντα την επιστημονική άποψη για τον κύκλο της βίας.
> 
> Το τελευταίο που θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε είναι να νιώσει η άρκτος πως κάποιοι επιπρόσθετα την κρίνουν...Ε;


Εχεις δίκιο.Ο χαρακτήρας μου είναι τσεκουράτος.Λέω πάντα αυτό που σκέφτομαι,έτσι ακριβώς όπως το σκέφτομαι.Ποτέ μου 
δεν χάιδεψα αυτιά.Και στον εαυτό μου έτσι τα χώνω,μην νομιζεις..Οι φίλοι μου με λένε ψυχούλα.Αλλά λένε και \"αν ήταν η
Μάνια στο διπλωματικό σώμα,όλο πόλεμοι θα γίνονταν\"
Την κολλητή μου την ξεκόλλησα απο έναν βίαιο σύντροφο,όταν
την έκανα να κλαίει.Θα μου πείς τώρα\"εμείς δεν είμαστε φίλοι σου,κρίνουμε διαβάζοντας μπροστά απο μια οθόνη\".Σωστό.
Επειδή κρίνω οτι όλοι εδω μέσα έχετε υψηλο δείκτη νοημοσύνης όμως,θεωρώ οτι όλοι καταλάβατε το πνεύμα μου
Οπότε τα σενάρια που ακούγονται οτι έχω διπλό προφίλ,είμαι κάποια που γνωρίζω την άρκτο,μπήκα για καυγά,είναι ανυπόστατα και αστεία.Για το επικοινωνιακό κομμάτι που μου λέιπει,είναι σαφές οτι πρέπει να το δω,ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.Εσύ που έχεις το χάρισμα,θα τα καταφέρεις καλύτερα.Πέρνα λοιπόν και ένα μήνυμα απο μένα,οτι και η λογική χρειάζεται σε αυτη τη ζωή,γι αυτο την έχουμε
Πρέπει να την χρησιμοποιούμε.και σε τέτοιες ακραίες καταστάσεις,επιβάλλεται κιόλας

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλά,μη νομίζεις,το τσεκουράτο το κατέχω κι εγώ.λολ
Αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες,εφόσον βρισκόμαστε σε ένα site ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης,πρέπει να βελτιώνουμε όσο μπορούμε και τις δικές μας επικοινωνιακές τακτικές.Να γινόμαστε πιο ευέλικτοι ίσως;
Eγώ το παλεύω,δε θεωρώ πως κατέχω κανένα αλάθητο.Αν εσύ δεν ψάξεις τον τρόπο,ο τρόπος δε θα σου δοθεί.Μπορεί να μην σε απασχολεί βέβαια.Αλλά αν δεν σε απασχολήσει και το κομμάτι αυτό,το προσωπικό σου,δεν θα εισπράξεις βασικά παρά αυτό που ήδη επικοινωνείς.

Σκέψου κι αυτό.Αν ένας γονιός έχει δύο παιδιά και δεν αναγνωρίζει πιο αντιδρά θετικότερα στο τσεκουράτο και πιο στο χαλαρότερο,τότε προφανώς σε κάποια από τις δύο περιπτώσεις θα σφάλλει επιλέγοντας τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο προσέγγισής του.

----------


## Mάνια

Για να σου το λέω,με απασχολεί.Δεν ήρθα,να παραστήσω την μητέρα τερέζα,ήρθα να πάρω και εγώ κάτι,αλλα ας μην οικοιοποιηθώ το post της arktos εδώ,γιατί θα αρχίσουν πάλι την ανάλυση.Πάντως σ ευχαριστω.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Oταν παίζονται ζωντανές ταινίες τρόμου μέσα στο σπίτι μας,αυτό δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο οτι κακοποιείται η ψυχή ενός μικρού παιδιου ,έτσι?


αυτο δυστυχως ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> Oταν παίζονται ζωντανές ταινίες τρόμου μέσα στο σπίτι μας,αυτό δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο οτι κακοποιείται η ψυχή ενός μικρού παιδιου ,έτσι?
> 
> 
> αυτο δυστυχως ειναι αληθεια.





να απαντήσω και στις δύο πως δεν θα άφηνα τα πράγματα να φτάσουν μέχρι εκεί, αν βρισκόταν το παιδί στο σπίτι.

----------


## Sofia

Αρκτος,

διαβαζοντας και ζώντας καταστασεις βιαιες εγω τουλάχιστον, δεν νιωθω πώς η βια ερχεται ή αποτυπώνεται ή μας αγγιζει οταν μας αφορα αυστηρα προσωπικα. Ή ακομα περισσοτερο, δεν πιστεύω πώς συμβαινει αποσπασματικα. Αποχρωσεις βιας απο εναν βιαιο ανθρωπο υπάρχουν πολυ συχνα, ανα πασα στιγμη κ με πιο υπογειους τροπους. Δεν χρειαζεται να φτασει κανεις σε μια αποπειρα βλαβης της σωματικης ακεραιοτητας του αλλου για να μιλησουμε για εναν βιαιο ανθρωπο και για νοσηρο περιβαλλον.

----------


## diamadenia

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> σας ευχαριστώ όλους για αυτά που γράψατε.
> 
> σκέφτομαι να ενοικιάσω το διαμέρισμα που μένω και να μείνω μακριά τους.έτσι όμως με το διαζύγιο χάνω την επιμέλεια της κόρης μου, γιατί πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή και ο νόμος είναι σαφής.πρέπει να μένω πολύ κοντά ( έως και δίπλα με τους γονείς μου ) για να με φροντίσουν σε περίπτωση υποτροπής.
> 
> το συζήτησα με τον άντρα μου και μου είπε όπου και να πας, αν έχεις το παιδί, αυτοί θα δημιουργούν φασαρίες.κι έχει δίκιο.
> 
> La_ViTa, ένας θείος μου θα με καταλάβαινε μόνο, αλλά αδύνατον να έπειθε τη μητέρα μου.αυτή τα προκαλεί όλα.σκεφτείτε πως ο πατέρας της χώρισε πριν 35 χρόνια κι εγώ όταν ήρθα ελλάδα απαγορευόταν να μιλήσω στο παππού μου.για χρόνια τον έβλεπα και δεν του μίλαγα.
> 
> ...





αρκτος και εγω πασχω απο διαταραχη πανικου αλλα με το διαζηγιο δεν ειχα προβλημα και με την επιμελεια.και μενω μακρια απο τους γονεις γυρω στα 45 χιλιομετρα.μονο σαββατοκυριακα ειμαι κοντα τους.δεν τους εχω αναγκη μια χαρα τα καταφερνω.τοσο σοβαρη ειναι η δυπολικη ?πυστευω η κρησεις πανικου ειναι πιο σοβαρες.

----------


## diamadenia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mάνια_
> *Oταν παίζονται ζωντανές ταινίες τρόμου μέσα στο σπίτι μας,αυτό δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο οτι κακοποιείται η ψυχή ενός μικρού παιδιου ,έτσι?*
> 
> 
> αυτο δυστυχως ειναι αληθεια.




γιαυτο τον λογο χωρησα.για να μην προλαβει να ζησει το δικο μου παιδι τετοιες σκηνες.

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by diamadenia_
> 
> αρκτος και εγω πασχω απο διαταραχη πανικου αλλα με το διαζηγιο δεν ειχα προβλημα και με την επιμελεια.και μενω μακρια απο τους γονεις γυρω στα 45 χιλιομετρα.μονο σαββατοκυριακα ειμαι κοντα τους.δεν τους εχω αναγκη μια χαρα τα καταφερνω.τοσο σοβαρη ειναι η δυπολικη ?πυστευω η κρησεις πανικου ειναι πιο σοβαρες.


διαμαντενια η διπολικη ειναι η δευτερη πιο σοβαρη αρρωστια μετα την σχιζοφρενεια.στην φαση ενος μανιακου επεισοδιου ή ενος μειζωνος καταθλιπτικου, ο διπολικος ενδεχεται να χρειαστει νοσηλεια.παρ\'ολα αυτα επειδη η επιστημη εχει προοδευσει πολυ δεν ειναι πλεον ανιατη ασθενεια δλδ οκ μπορει να μην θερεπευεται οριστικα αλλα σιγουρα ελεγχεται.
φυσικα δεν υποτιμω την σοβαροτητα των κρισεων πανικου.ξερω ποσο βασανιστικες ειναι γιατι στην δ.δ. μπορει να κανεις και κρισεις πανικου απο το υπερμετρο αγχος και γω ως διπολικη τις εχω βιωσει καποιες φορες...

----------


## RainAndWind

ζντουπ,μπόινγκ!:P:P
Σόρρυ,δεν κρατήθηκα...:P

----------


## amelie74

αυτο που κολλαγε ρειν?
δεν το καταλαβα...
στο σχολιο της διαμαντενιας ή στο δικό μου???

----------

